# Emperor Scorpion ban ??



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

I have had (CB) Emporors in my shop for some time but have recently been told there is a ban on the sale of them now. is this true ??

or is it just on the import.

Cheers

P


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

There CITES II listed and have been for a while not the same thing as a ban unless something as changed..


----------



## UkReptiles (Feb 2, 2010)

doubt it i think its import i know loads of places selling them.


----------



## beardies_dragon (Jan 13, 2010)

There has been a ban on importing them, selling them are fine as long as they are not wild caught, i heard about this in early to mid july 2010


----------



## AdieSWA (Jun 9, 2010)

I think its the imports of wild caught, not the actual sale of them


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

beardies_dragon said:


> There has been a ban on importing them, selling them are fine as long as they are not wild caught, i heard about this in early to mid july 2010


Interesting, and good. They're so easy to breed it's silly importing them.


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

its an import ban,been in place for a while now.The cheap "disposable" pet scorpion will be in short supply very soon.I know most wholesalers have run out/or are very low.


----------



## Loki-Snow (Oct 30, 2009)

what do you mean by disposable pet scorpion? 

sorry probably being dense here x


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

Berber King said:


> its an import ban,been in place for a while now.The cheap "disposable" pet scorpion will be in short supply very soon.I know most wholesalers have run out/or are very low.


I'm glad I gont my hands on an emperor before they run out. Ive been noticing a switch from emps to asian forest scorps in most stores. Probably due to this ban.

Asian Forest Scorp is now going to fill the emp. niche with more additude.


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

Also I thought it was a temporary ban while they took a census on how the species wild numbers were doing then they will decide the fat of the importing? Cant remember where I heard this but I could have swore that I did.


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

Fair dos.


----------

